#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Διαχείριση έργων >  > > >  >  >  Προσφορά και συμφωνητικό για ιδιωτικό οικοδομικό έργο

## tserpe

Μην εχοντας καμμια προηγουμενη εμπειρια σε συμφωνια για ιδιωτικο οικοδομικο εργο (επισκευες) θα ηθελα μια βοηθεια.
1. Στην προσφορα θα αναφερω αναλυτικα τις εργασιες που θα κανω. Την τιμη-κοστος των εργασιων θα το βαλω αναλυτικα?
2. αν πχ το ποσο ειναι 10000 θα αναγραφω οτι εχω επιπλεον ΦΠΑ 23%? επισης θα πρεπει να μου πληρωσουν και το φορο εισοδηματος 26%? Οποτε πως το αναφερω?
3. τα απροβλεπτα ή εργασιες που θα προκυψουν πως τις αναφερω και κοστολογω...κατ αποκοπη?
4. πρεπει να κοψω παροχη υπηρεσιων εγω ολο το ποσο ή καθε συνεργειο ξεχωριστα με τους ιδιοκτητες, και εγω ξεχωριστα την αμοιβη μου ως επιβλεπων?
5. Αλλο?

----------


## Xάρης

*1.* Θεωρώ ότι οι καλές συμφωνίες πρέπει να είναι όσο γίνεται πιο αναλυτικές για να μην υπάρχουν παρεξηγήσεις και διαφωνίες στην πορεία του έργου.
Όπως επίσης για να μπορεί να γίνει σύγκριση με προσφορές που δίνουν ανταγωνιστές.
Το να κάνεις προσφορά μη αναλυτική είναι είτε εξ άγνοιας είτε εκ του πονηρού.

*2.* Τα κόστη πρέπει επίσης να είναι αναλυτικά και να αναφέρεται ότι περιλαμβάνουν ή μη τον ΦΠΑ και όποιες άλλες τυχόν κρατήσεις-εισφορές υπέρ τρίτων, ένσημα κ.λπ..
Ο φόρος εισοδήματος είναι δική μας υποχρέωση, τι σχέση έχει ο πελάτης μας; Σκέψου ότι κάποιος μπορεί στο τέλος της χρονιάς να μην πληρώσει καθόλου φόρο διότι θα έχει ζημία.

*3.* Ένας λόγος που πρέπει να είναι αναλυτική η προσφορά είναι επειδή πολλές φορές προκύπτουν επιπλέον εργασίες κατ' απαίτηση του πελάτη ή/και απρόβλεπτα. Καλό θα είναι να αναφέρεται ότι αυτά θα κοστολογηθούν κατά την εμφάνισή τους. Υπάρχει βέβαια η εναλλακτική να υπολογίσεις εσύ ένα ποσό εξ αρχής ως ποσοστό του κόστους του έργου.

*4.* Εξαρτάται εσύ τι αναλαμβάνεις. 
Α) ως μηχανικός μόνο την επίβλεψη οπότε κόβεις μια απόδειξη λιανικής σε ιδιώτη για την επίβλεψη και ενδεχομένως τις συμβουλές που του δίνεις, π.χ. σύσταση συνεργείων, προμηθευτών υλικών κ.λπ., ενώ παράλληλα τα συνεργεία/προμηθευτές κόβουν αποδείξεις/τιμολόγια-δελτία αποστολής απευθείας στον ιδιώτη ή 
β) ως κατασκευαστής αναλαμβάνεις την όλη κατασκευή, επίβλεψη, προμήθεια υλικών οπότε τα συνεργεία/προμηθευτές κόβουν αποδείξεις σε σένα και ο ιδιώτης λαμβάνει μια συνολική απόδειξη από σένα. 
Μίλησε σχετικά με τον λογιστή σου.

*5.* Ξεκάθαρες συμφωνίες, αναλυτικές, με σχέδια όπου χρειάζεται, με καθορισμό του ρόλου και των ευθυνών του καθενός, με ρήτρες για τον χρόνο ολοκλήρωσης, με καθορισμό από την αρχή του τρόπου πληρωμής κ.λπ..
Να θυμόμαστε ότι η καλύτερη διαφήμιση είναι οι παλιοί πελάτες μας.

----------

